# Tamiya Swordfish



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2019)

Tamiya 1/48 scale Swordfish with masks | eBay

Great model at a great price if you are interested. I already have one or I would bid on this.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2019)

That is a good deal.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 1, 2019)

Unfortunately it looks like they only ship to the U.S.. If they shipped to Canada, add $35 - $50 shipping costs


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2019)

Which puts it back to the 90 loonies I can buy it for at my LHS.


----------

